# Theatrical versus Rawness



## hagridindminor (Nov 5, 2015)

So I'm working on a big musical project, please lets ignore the details. The thing is I'm an excellent musician but a subpar player. I mean don't get me wrong, I am good but terrible in comparison to professional players. I'm good at creating melodies and writing songs but not that good at sticking to the beat. I have two options either keep it the way it is which is me playing all instruments or the second option which is eventually later on finding professional musicians to translate the music into sheet music and have professional players perform and record em. it basically comes down to a more raw approach, where the song writer is the same person playing and for many parts improvising versus a more professional/theatrical approach which will give a more definite and stable sound. My own playing really is holding me back from my musicianship but at the same time it may also feel more personal and direct. I want to ask you guys what your preference is.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I guess the main question is is your loose playing distinctive enough that people won't mind listening to it repeatedly, or if you want your songs to be heard more than once, do you need performances that are more professional? I can't answer that.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

It's a matter of what you think will realize your ideas better. To me though, it sounds like the better option would be getting professional musicians to record your pieces, since although you know in your mind what you want from your music, your limited abilities might not be able to realize what you want effectively.


----------

